# Scouting For Girls



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I just thought I would share this with everyone scouting for girls it's my cousin Peter's band, he's the drummer.

They are currently 19th in charts and are in the process of a University tour. The debut album out later this month.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

strange_too said:


> I just thought I would share this with everyone scouting for girls it's my cousin Peter's band, he's the drummer.
> 
> They are currently 19th in charts and are in the process of a University tour. The debut album out later this month.


I've heard them mentioned a lot on XFM Manchester but always seem to miss them. I'll make a point of keeping an ear out for them. You must be proud!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's a good feeling and it makes me feel old too.

I remember he was talking about they weren't doing too bad at his Granddad's funeral a year ago and now they are in the charts.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure theyve had some Radio 1 airtime too....









That wont mean much to some people, but yes, there is a Radio 1


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The lads are doing OK arnt they Howard 

Good on 'em


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

They are and I have to say that I like them a lot - have done since they came to my attention a good few months back


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heard a bit about them on XFM london, (and R2







)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My daughter introduced me to their music a few months ago - they are really good, sound like real musicians (I got the album







).

She isn't infallable, though - she also suggested I might like the Hoosiers - not my cup of tea


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I quite like The Hoosiers too, but you're right SFG have a very nice sound.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I must have missed this when you first posted it Howard.

The 710 really likes them, although I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

strange_too said:


> I just thought I would share this with everyone scouting for girls it's my cousin Peter's band, he's the drummer.
> 
> They are currently 19th in charts and are in the process of a University tour. The debut album out later this month.


Another claim to fame! Sort of









Got their CD for my birthday. Despite being a metal head I like it v much.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> I must have missed this when you first posted it Howard.
> 
> The 710 really likes them, although I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not


I posted this in September Rob, before you came here. It's a bit light for me, but my nephew likes them.

They are doing really well, so I'm as chuffed as nuts. They are in the studio working on the new album at the moment. The tour has sold out and they are doing the Radio 1 thing at Mote Park.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just caught them on TMF (I was hopping, not a channel I normally dwell on) with "Heartbeat".

I really like their stuff :yes: and so does my 9 year old h34r: I think using the word "arse" in the lyric appeals to her!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i can't stand their music, but fair play to them for their success.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good Luck to them, been there, done that, got the tee shirt as they say - have to admit though I took entirely the "wrong" meaning from the title of the post - I'm deff getting old :lol: :skirt:


----------

